# Need to remove old central air unit



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Today, you need a licensed pro with recovery equipment. The days of 'lettin it fly' are over.


----------



## didn'tdoit (Apr 3, 2006)

can 't you tell him how to do it, without loosing any freon? Just do a condenser pump down? Is that not legal either?


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

install gauges, back seat (close)Liquid line, close off suction side 1/4 to 1/2 way. operate condenser. the gauge preasure readings wil steadaly drop toward 0 psi.when you get to 0psi close off the suction side quickly the rest of the way and shut off condenser. your done


----------



## Alyssa (Apr 29, 2006)

If you can, keep the unit and bring it to a junk yard if you have one near by. You won't get rich but you can make a few bucks on the copper etc in the unit. Mind you, if you have a pick up truck that makes it easier and less hassle.


----------

